# AI for artists??



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Music can be generated by AI and now so can paintings.....
Check this out and give it a go, it's fun, kitschy and in shiny digitalvision for now but one wonders what it'll be capable of in the years to come.

AI Created Art by Dream


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I know there's a tendency to dismiss AI or computer generated art as worthless, uninteresting, forever inferior, but I suspect that AI will eventually produce art indistinguishable from that of humans. I don't think it will happen in the near future but very possibly in many TC member lifetimes.

I do find it amusing that the Dream website will soon allow one to "mint as NFT" the creations.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I have two CDs by David Cope and his music-composing AI program. Because they're programmed to folllow the stylistic rules of some existing composer, they sound pretty derivative rather than original.

"Programming originality" into an AI may be an oxymoron, but I too have to believe that as AI gets better, its output of music (or painting) will get closer and closer to indistinguishable from human. And after all, so much of what we accept as human artwork is NOT wholly novel.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...and this.....much more convincing. In fact indistinguishable, surely passing any Turing type test for art.

All Items


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

One must also consider AI is itself a human creation.


----------

